# Idaho OTC Deer Units



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Hey for those of you who have hunted the Idaho OTC deer hunts can you tell me what units in the southern part of state are decent to check out? Im gonna plan a few camping trips to scout etc. Not looking for anyones spots but just what units might be decent. I appreciate it big time. Be safe everyone.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll go with lol.

I have been google scout and researching the same idea.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Hell, i'll go too! I've hunted quite a few of the southeastern units the last three years and have yet to pull the trigger..


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Heck im always good to meetup with guys to go scout. Pm me if your truly interested. Ive been looking at ubit 56 and believe 73 and a few others. Bought some decent glassing equipment etc. Im looking to do a couple overnighter teips soon. Let me know. Thanks guys


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Aznative said:


> Heck im always good to meetup with guys to go scout. Pm me if your truly interested. Ive been looking at ubit 56 and believe 73 and a few others. Bought some decent glassing equipment etc. Im looking to do a couple overnighter teips soon. Let me know. Thanks guys


I hunted a bit of 73A last year, and looked at 56. 73 is a draw unit, so that's out. I'll fire over a PM!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i think idaho non resident deer tags are good for bear too. or at least they were at one time. id double check that. hope you find a good spot


----------

